# engine shakes/heavily vibrates @ idle on 2.7T Allroad



## audipilot (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everybody, I was wondering if anyone could give me some advise on what to do... 
Here is the problem: For some reason the engine is shaking/heavily vibrating @ idle on my 2.7T Allroad. Once I give it some throttle it stops, then once it goes back down to idle it starts again. 
Recently I had to replace the throttle body because it broke.(rpm would not increase). Also, timing belt and the water pump was recently replaced as well because there is 73,xxx miles on it.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: engine shakes/heavily vibrates @ idle on 2.7T Allroad (audipilot)*

Always start troubleshooting with a VAG scan as it may quickly point to the problem.
Did the idle engine vibration develop over time or vibration appear suddenly after the recent work you mentioned?


----------



## audipilot (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: engine shakes/heavily vibrates @ idle on 2.7T Allroad (GLS-S4)*

It started running that way all of a suddent, before I replaced anything... The other part of the problem was that rpm would not increase. So I replaced the throttle body. After I did that, the vibration of the engine didnt change much, but at least it gives throttle now. I also noticed that now it idles at higher rpm.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: engine shakes/heavily vibrates @ idle on 2.7T Allroad (audipilot)*

You may have already but if not then you should perform a TB Adaptation after replacing TB.
Check the simple things first such as VAG for misfires, spark plugs, vacuum leaks, intake leaks, etc.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:35 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: engine shakes/heavily vibrates @ idle on 2.7T Allroad (GLS-S4)*

I have the same problem...VAG scan returned no error codes.


----------



## audipilot (Jul 16, 2009)

Try replacing coils. I fixed the problem after replacing all 6 coils.


----------

